# HDCP message



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

A friend has a problem on their 222 receiver. On the second tuner in the bedroom on HBO and Cinemax channels a message comes up about HDCP and the receiver cannot display the channel. This only happens if the living room TV on tuner one (hooked up with an HDMI cable) is off. If the TV is on in the living room the bedroom TV has no problems on the HBO channels. Does anyone know why this is happening? It is bizarre.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Link said:


> A friend has a problem on their 222 receiver. On the second tuner in the bedroom on HBO and Cinemax channels a message comes up about HDCP and the receiver cannot display the channel. This only happens if the living room TV on tuner one (hooked up with an HDMI cable) is off. If the TV is on in the living room the bedroom TV has no problems on the HBO channels. Does anyone know why this is happening? It is bizarre.


This is a known issue. If your friend connects TV1 with component cables (completely disconnecting the HDMI that is most likely being used), TV2 should work without the HDCP issue. If this does not resolve the problem, please send me a PM with your friend's account/phone number and I can put a report in


----------

